# Annuler connection automatique à un serveur NAS



## seraphin_tom (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus et ne sais pas comment supprimer la demande de connexion automatique à mon serveur NAS.
En effet, dès que je démarre mon iMac ou que je connecte un périphérique USB j'ai la fenêtre suivante qui se lance.

J'aimerais la supprimer.
Je sais comment demander une connexion via Finder/Aller / Se connecter à un serveur, mais pas comment la virer.

Merci d'avance pour votre coup de main


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2014)

C'est tres bizarre /  désactive temporairement le service Webdav pour voir ?

Comment tu fais pour avoir une connexion automatique ?

Quel est ton NAS ?


----------



## seraphin_tom (24 Novembre 2014)

salut,

merci de ton retour.
Alors comment je désactive le service Webdav?

Mon NAS est un Synology DS213j. Je cherchais un moyen de connecter directement mon NAS au démarrage sans avoir à indiquer mon ID et mdp.

De mémoire j'avais suivi ça:
https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/knowledgebase/tutorials/570#t2_2


----------



## aurique (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

tu peux aller des les préférences==> compte=> tu choisis le compte concerné et ensuite tu vas dans l'onglet "démarrage" Dans la liste des choses qui s'ouvrent automatiquement a chaque boot de session, tu devrais avoir ton partage avec ton NAS , il suffit de la supprimer.

.... Si j'ai bien compris


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2014)

Mais euhhh moi je connaissais pas cette fonction 

J'ai aussi un NAS et le service Webdav me permet surtout de lire tout le contenu en streaming sur mon iPad

Je serais content de me connecter automatiquement avec OSX car systématiquement je dois monter les Volumes dont j'ai besoin.


----------



## kaos (25 Novembre 2014)

Je viens de trouver ça

Pour connecter un lecteur reseau a l'ouverture de session :


À partir du menu *Finder*, choisissez *Préférences*. Sous « Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau », cochez loption « Serveurs connectés ».
Connectez-vous au(x) volume(s) que vous souhaitez voir automatiquement se monter à louverture de session.
Ouvrez Préférences Système.
Sélectionnez la sous-fenêtre Comptes.
Cliquez sur longlet Ouverture.
Faites glisser le ou les volumes du Finder dans la liste des éléments douverture de la fenêtre de Préférences Système.

Vérifie dans les prefs systèmes puis comptes puis ouverture si tes lecteurs réseaux sont sélectionnés.


----------



## aurique (25 Novembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Je viens de trouver ça
> 
> Pour connecter un lecteur reseau a l'ouverture de session :
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ce que je disais plus haut !


----------



## seraphin_tom (25 Novembre 2014)

salut,

excusez moi pour ce retard, bon bin super c'était bien à l'endroit que vous m'avez indiqué.
UN grand merci ^^


----------



## kaos (25 Novembre 2014)

aurique a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je disais plus haut !



J'avoue mais avec mon lien c'est mieux écris ;D "genre" 

----------------------------


*Au pire j'en profite pour a mon tour poser une question.*

Sur mon NAS a chaque fois que j'y met un fichier, je me retrouve avec un autre fichier du meme nom sauf que ça commence par *_.nom du fichier* et celui ci pése 4Ko, c'est un peu comme les Dstore sur Mac ou d'autres sous windows.








A part les virer a la main ? vous avez une solution ?
Car comme j'ai quajd meme 2 Tb avec gaver de séries, ça me prend toujours un peu de temps pour virer ceux ci a chaque fois que je met une grosse quantité de fichiers et ils apparaissent aussi sur mon ipad avec l'APP Webdav pour lacces streaming de mes médias, c'est un peu lourd ...​


----------

